# Rein Chains



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Depends on your whole setup, in my opinion. And don't be surprised at getting some looks considering that you live in central Oregon 
Yes, usually they are reserved for bridle bits and romel reins but I will admit to using rein chains on a bit with split reins, once, because the split reins I had were too short LOL


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They would make reins heavier meaning less motion in your hand for the horse to feel the presignal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I look at the balance of the bit I'm using and how the horse I'm going to use it on naturally carries his head. Granted horses change their head carriage when traveling across country versus turning a cow. But, what will we be doing?

I figure out the balance of the bit simply by laying the mouthpiece on a long nail. Looking through the holes where the bridle attaches, I can see how that bit is at it's most balanced point. 

Does that suit the horse I'm thinking of? Would chains help? 

I do like the pre-signal that wares mentioned, but I'm careful not to throw the whole balance thing off. 

Does it have to be perfectly balanced? No. But, neither do I want the port laying up on the roof of ole Dobbin's mouth for 6 or 8 hours.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

In my experience, rein chains (also known as slobber chains) were to keep the rein leather dry when horses slobbered and, more importantly, when they drink from streams and troughs while bridled. They were used with very intricately made and too valuable to keep getting wet.

The fact that they made the reins a bit more responsive was a happy side effect.

Rein Chains -


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

See Allison, I learnt something from you! I did not know that about rein chains, I always thought they were to connect to those small holes on a spade bit because the leather reins don't fit through! Also the presignal thing too when using a bit of that nature. On of these days, I will get a set and use my vintage rommels and Teitjen bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

waresbear said:


> See Allison, I learnt something from you! I did not know that about rein chains, I always thought they were to connect to those small holes on a spade bit because the leather reins don't fit through! Also the presignal thing too when using a bit of that nature. On of these days, I will get a set and use my vintage rommels and Teitjen bit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Personally I think you shoukd just forget about ever using that Teitjen bit. In fact go ahead and send it to NC so you aren't tempted. I'll keep it safe for ya. I'll even make a set of rein chains for it. I'll send ya a pic of the set up. :lol:

My part of Nc, not Allison's LOL!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input, all! There is so much to western riding, and especially to the bridle horse and vaquero riding that I know so little about, but it fascinates me. My mom was at a tack sale and sent me photos, asked if I wanted them. They were $20 including 6' split reins so she picked them up for me. Worst case I do need a spare set of reins.
I think I will try the nail trick and look at the balance. If I post some photos will you all let me know how it looks with and without chains?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> Thanks for the input, all! There is so much to western riding, and especially to the bridle horse and vaquero riding that I know so little about, but it fascinates me. My mom was at a tack sale and sent me photos, asked if I wanted them. They were $20 including 6' split reins so she picked them up for me. Worst case I do need a spare set of reins.
> I think I will try the nail trick and look at the balance. If I post some photos will you all let me know how it looks with and without chains?


 Post away!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I had a vintage saddle that had a matching bridle. I had slobber chains on it to protect the romel reins. And, they sure looked cool, IMO.



The saddle with the mochilla (cover) and saddle pockets.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I see the word "had" there Allison. Why oh why did you let it go???


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I just recently sold it to someone who will be using it. I wasn't, and it was sitting around gathering dust. I needed to be used and loved. It was a very difficult decision.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Allison Finch said:


> I just recently sold it to someone who will be using it. I wasn't, and it was sitting around gathering dust. I needed to be used and loved. It was a very difficult decision.


That saddle is truly a work of art. Thanks Allison! It is boxed up and ready to be shipped to Paradise when we retire in November. I may get a chance to ride once more before we go. If that happens, I'll pull it out and see if it fits the borrowed horse I'll be on.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cordillera you will have to post pictures, of course!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Please DO post photos. I envy your move, too.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

There's a few teasers in this thread. http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/view-your-window-427138/page3/. 

Photos from the first few months may be rather boring (except for the scenery!). There's a whole lotta fencing to be done before the place is ready for livestock.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Not getting to the Philippines this year. I'm leaving TOMORROW for Fiji, though. I won't sleep tonight......


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Last I heard, you were a little banged up. I take it you're back up to speed?

We're a good distance inland, but You know you're invited to ride your old saddle when you do get back to the Philippines.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Now I'm jealous!
Have always wanted to go to Fiji! 
Hope to see some pictures 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Last I heard, you were a little banged up. I take it you're back up to speed?


Still hurting, but the trip was paid for long ago...so.....I'll just have to wait and see if I can scuba. I did leave my big camera home....sigh.



> We're a good distance inland, but You know you're invited to ride your old saddle when you do get back to the Philippines.


You know it!!!

Will you have internet there?????


----------

